# Norwegian: detention



## jancho

Hello. How would you say noun "detention" in Norwegian language?

It is meant as time, bad students have to spend in their school in addtion, after normal lessons are over.

suggestions: forvaring


----------



## oskhen

jancho said:


> Hello. How would you say noun "detention" in Norwegian language?
> 
> It is meant as time, bad students have to spend in their school in addtion, after normal lessons are over.
> 
> suggestions: forvaring


 
I think the word in this connection is "igjensitting", from the phrase "å sitte igjen".


----------



## Huffameg

jancho said:


> Hello. How would you say noun "detention" in Norwegian language?
> 
> It is meant as time, bad students have to spend in their school in addtion, after normal lessons are over.
> 
> suggestions: forvaring



"Forvaring" is a judicial reaction enabling the enforcement of jail time longer than the sentence (max 21 years) if there is a big probability of repeated infractions of the law.


----------



## Grefsen

Huffameg said:


> "Forvaring" is a judicial reaction enabling the enforcement of jail time longer than the sentence (max 21 years) if there is a big probability of repeated infractions of the law.


According to *lexin.no,* one possible English translation of *"forvaring"* is "safekeeping."

http://www.lexin.no/lexin.html?dict...cked-languages=B&search=forvaring&run-search=


----------



## vestfoldlilja

I don't think that safe keeping is good in the context of jail time. Forvaring is a relatively new term. If a person is sentenced jail/prison for 21 years with forvaring, he or she got the law's strongest punishment. Forvaring has no time restraints, and is seen as a strong psychological punishment because you never know how long you will be imprisoned. It can be days or years after your original number of years has been served. 

Only criminals of hard crimes get forvaring, and usually not people who are new to the criminal system. It's used for the persons viewed as most likely to commit hard crimes if released.  

Forvare: keep 

Forvaring: keeping, custody, safe keeping, charge, take charge of.


----------



## oskhen

I suppose "forvaring" also could be used of the act of "å forvare" other things, i.e to keep something (safe).


----------



## Obil Tu

oskhen said:


> I suppose "forvaring" also could be used of the act of "å forvare" other things, i.e to keep something (safe).


 
But then I think it would be more common to say "oppbevare" or "ta vare på" or "passe på".


----------



## vestfoldlilja

I think forvaring, and all the words written below are easy to mix up. All of them are one version of the others, just with a slightly different meaning. 

Varetekt:  1. Care, custody. 2. Custody, he was remanded in custody for a week

Varetektsarrest:  Cusudy, remand cell

Varetekstsfanger:  1. Prisoner in custody 2. (After the verdict) remanded prisoner, prisoner on remand

(I) Vareta:  Attend to, take care of, look after

Varetagelse: attention to, care of, conduct of 

Bevare: keep, preserve, save/protect from

Bevares: Good gracious! Good heavens! Of course, most certainly, good Lord no! 
Bevart: Preserved, guarded, extant

But none of those have anything to do with detention; igjensitting, which is the original question.  This is not used much in the school system, I have never experienced that someone got detention, but it may differ from school to school.


----------



## oskhen

vestfoldlilja said:


> igjensitting, which is the original question. This is not used much in the school system, I have never experienced that someone got detention, but it may differ from school to school.


 
I think it was more common earlier.


----------



## Huffameg

oskhen said:


> I think it was more common earlier.



It's definitely a no-go in the school of today.


----------

